# :: MASON-Tech Air Ride Kits & Components



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

At MASON-Tech, we are dedicated to developing and manufacturing the products you guys want! From complete kits to components to build your own dream system, we have you covered.
*Our current line-up of available bolt-on kits includes:*
* mk2 Golf/Jetta
* mk3 Golf/Jetta
* mkIV Golf/Jetta
* mkV Golf Jetta
* Corrado VR6 & G60
* B6 Passat Sedan & Wagon
* B6 Audi S4 & A4 Quattro Sedan & Wagon
*Kits we plan to release in the next 60 Days:*
* mk1 Rabbit/Jetta/GTI
* mkIV R32
* mkV R32
* mk1 Audi TT FWD & Quattro
*Complete kits start at just $2238.98!
Universal Air Aero Sport Bags for MacPherson Struts - $165!
Universal Air Air House 1 & 2 Air Bags - $65!
Individual components available at the lowest prices!*
We are currently updating our website and we will have all of the separate components listed for easy online purchase. Some are already online - *click here* 
*For more details on all of our kits and components, please visit our website at: www.mason-tech.com* 

You may order online 24/7 at our secure webstore by following the links above or you may email us any time at [email protected] *Please note*: Most of the time we are extremely busy in the shop and can't reach the phone every time. Leave us a message or drop us an email and we will return it as soon as possible!


_Modified by [email protected] at 11:29 AM 10-7-2008_


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

Great kits, a great prices, after driving from Florida to MD for H20 and daily driving for a few months. I can say it's battle tested and a great ride.


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

is there a way just to order front struts?
i have my whole setup on h&r ultra low coilovers but want to go lower ...but just in front


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: (f_399)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_is there a way just to order front struts?
i have my whole setup on h&r ultra low coilovers but want to go lower ...but just in front


Sent IM http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

*cough* B5.5 wagon 4mo *cough*


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Scott What happened to B5 testing


----------



## JaVa230 (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Scott What happened to B5 testing









and being availible.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (JaVa230)*

I think mason tech has great quality parts, but none of those cars have sat that low with just bolt on stuff. 
hey look a pic of the passat, i build, and a pic i took.


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_ but none of those cars have sat that low with just bolt on stuff. 


did you have to buy other things or fab existing parts?


_Modified by f_399 at 7:38 PM 10-6-2008_


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (f_399)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_did you have to buy other things or fab existing parts?

modify existing parts. on car, or on pieces provided.


----------



## Charisma (Apr 10, 2006)

make kit for mk1 TT's!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: (Charisma)*

B5 prototyping is still in progress. We definitely haven't forgotten about it!
mk1 TT falls under the mkIV R32 category, so it's coming very soon!
As for modifying some of our parts to make them go lower, like Santi has done, that's true. As a manufacturer, we have to make some concessions for safety, though. I'm not saying we condone slight modifications to our components but it *can* be done if you want to go as low as possible.


----------



## Charisma (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks, Scott. That's great news! I'll be purchasing late winter then!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PuToA4 (Sep 23, 2008)

f*kin awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
i've been waiting for the B6 kit for months...
mason-tech... i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif you
ordering now!!!! my panties are all up in a bunch that when i talk, my panties start to come out my mouth!!!!!! yey!!!!!
lmao!


----------



## ezmacscoobysnk (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_B5 prototyping is still in progress. We definitely haven't forgotten about it!

i'm glad to hear this.


----------



## joshh5626 (Sep 27, 2006)

tt needs bags!


----------



## oldscool (Apr 5, 2005)

*Re: (joshh5626)*

where's the b5(.5) Passat love?


----------



## goonies! (Aug 7, 2008)

just a question... How much for just front signature series struts. Will they lay frame on a mk3


----------



## boogy (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: (goonies!)*

Scott mason is god and his air ride kits are baby jesus http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rubadub92 (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: :: MASON-Tech Air Ride Kits & Components ([email protected])*

what kit would i use on my 92 cabby mk1 or mk2 ?


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: :: MASON-Tech Air Ride Kits & Components (rubadub92)*

sent im http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## joshh5626 (Sep 27, 2006)

scott, can i buy a bag from you?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: (joshh5626)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joshh5626* »_scott, can i buy a bag from you?

You sure can! All of our bags are listed here http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: :: MASON-Tech Air Ride Kits & Components ([email protected])*

When are you gonna post pics of the B6/7 Audi setup?


----------



## insanojet (Sep 28, 2008)

i went to your website but i dont see where you have full kits for mk3's..... just seperate pieces and ish. i plan on bagging my 94 mk3 jetta soon and want just a basic but reliable kit that i can just order everything in one go....


----------



## 4 dr caddy (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: (insanojet)*

i know you don't have mk1 out yet, but how much lift do your fronts have? uvairs have 4-5". do yours have more?


----------

